# Any home brewers out there?



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I know home brewing can get pretty involved, but this system seems pretty effortless. More of a set and forget sort of thing.

https://youtu.be/OlbF0Mh8pCM


----------



## goneflying87 (Jun 8, 2018)

I am trying to learn to homebrew I got two friends in the local area that have done it. One of them is willing to teach me hands on training too lol. We just need to find the time and space to do it.


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

I do a little home brew (extract brewing). I've done about 6 batches so far.
I've done about 3 batches of scotch ale, 2 different recipes, a batch of a very dark stout and a gluten free for the wife.
the dark stout I had issues with because it was so active it blew the hydrolock off twice and made a huge mess. It tasted good though


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

How does the gluten free tast? Wouldn't mind having a go at that! I only do kombucha at the moment.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

jabopy said:


> How does the gluten free tast? Wouldn't mind having a go at that! I only do kombucha at the moment.


I've had gluten free beer from Alt in Madison, WI. Pretty good stuff. If you're curious about brewing it, the "Zero Tolerance Homebrew Club" group on facebook is super active and has a ton of resources.

It's almost beer fest season here in the Midwest. My local club participates in several festivals around the I380 corridor, with the first one being in just a few weeks. I'll probably be serving:
- "Double Mast" dopplebock, 8.5%
- "Empty Hook" stout with chaga mushrooms, 6.7%
- a Wheat beer with blueberry, raspberry, and wildberry Poptarts in it
- Altbier 4.1%

Should be a fun day. The club has it's own mobile bars that we set up and usually serve anywhere from 10 to 60 different beers over the day.

Here's a picture from a few years ago of one of our bars. We have another just like it as well.


----------



## Lonnie Mac (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm a brewer. Lonnie Mac here. Home of Brutus Ten.


----------



## SteveB (Jul 13, 2018)

I've been homebrewing for more than 10 years. I haven't brewed that frequently over the past 3-4 years, but spent a lot of that time building a new all-electric brew rig. Brewing and lawn care are my main obsessions, errr. hobbies these days.


----------



## cjueden (Jun 3, 2018)

I've been home brewing for about 12 years now. Recently did the A/C glycol "Chiller" for my fermentation temps. As seen in the photo below. From left to right it's the chiller a 17G fermenter a 14G fermenter and a 60G fermenter. If anyone has any questions I'd be happy to answer the best I can.


----------



## e30m3ICT (Jun 13, 2019)

I got a brew kit for my dad on Christmas once. We brewed a few batches in a 5 gallon bucket for a few years, was something fun to do together! Its been about 3 years since our last brew, maybe we should do it again and enjoy a cold one after mowing this fall. We will definitely have to brush up our skills, I think I've forgotten how to!

My brother on the other hand, he gets way into it, makes his own labels, etc. Not sure how active he is these days.


----------

